# What to do when told no thyroid problems?



## sadiej11 (Sep 9, 2010)

I have been feeling bad for about 2 years with the following symptoms:

moderate to severe fatigue
irregular, heavy, painful menstrual cycle
insensitivity to cold sometimes
brittle fingernails
inability to say asleep
headaches/migraines
constipation and diarrhea 
weight gain and inability to lose it with exercise and diet changes
depression mixed with anxiety

Went to my pcp in March and she said my thyroid was fine. No idea what tests she ran as I never go to talk to her after the appt. I also did no receive a copy of my tests. I haven't been back since.

I finally decided, after my mom was diagnosed with severe hypo, to go see and endo doc. My appt is on the 21st of this month. I've been reading about Raw Thyroid and am really interested in giving it a try. I just want to feel normal, whatever that is.

Should I wait to try the raw thyroid until after my appt or should I begin them now to see if they make me feel better?

Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

I would not try raw thyroid until you have a full battery of thyroid tests, otherwise the raw stuff could skew the test results.

My PCPC said my thyroid was "fine." It took going to an endo who ran antibody tests to find out that there indeed was a problem.

I would not take the raw stuff now.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sadiej11 said:


> I have been feeling bad for about 2 years with the following symptoms:
> 
> moderate to severe fatigue
> irregular, heavy, painful menstrual cycle
> ...


Hi and welcome. Well............back in the 1800's and even before, folks w/ thyroid disease did eat raw very fresh thyroid of animals.

That said, I think we need to figure out what is going on w/ you first.

Here is what I recommend................

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/unders...s/thyroid.html

Then we can talk turkey...........'er raw thyroid! Not so long ago, all you had to do was eat a lot of ground meat, rare. This actually was only a few years back but the FDA put a stop to it, gratefully.

I won't eat ground meat anyway. Never would. Yuck!


----------



## Rebecca (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi

I don't post here very much, but I just wanted to encourage you to keep on at the doctors. There is such a wide range for alot of the thyroid panels which they run and everyone else judged on the same ranges.

Each and everyone of us is so very unique and we are all going to develop and run better on different levels.

For example I had my thyroid removed in 2007 and am now on 225mcg of thyroxine, a friend of mine had hers removed two months later and she is now on 125mcg. Work that one out! 

Hang in there and don't let up until you have answers and until you feel better.

Thinking of you.

Becky


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Yes, I agree, insist on the full range of tests. Don't medicate without testing first. Just because this does indeed sound like thyroid, it is very possible that it isn't and if you medicate first, you might be missing the real problem!!


----------



## sadiej11 (Sep 9, 2010)

Wow Andros! I never thought that low iron could cause so many symptoms. I was actually diagnosed anemic years ago and eventually it just became borderline so the doctor just told me to continue taking supplements. The supplements gave me other symptoms that were unbearable. I eventually got pregnant and stopped going to the doctor about my anemia.

Thanks for this, I would have forgotten to even mention my anemia to the endo.


----------



## sadiej11 (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks all. I'm just counting down the days till I see the endo now.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Good for you for not just giving up. 
I had a whole battery of symptoms for years that have mysteriously gotten better with thyroid treatment. My PCP refuses to admit there was something going on with my thyroid all along because my blood work was "normal" two years ago! 
I agree with what everyone else says and would not start taking hormones on your own without a full battery of tests. Our bodies are just so complex. That's why docs go to school for so many years and even still there are so many different specialists. 
Good luck!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Find a new doctor who is willing to run the proper tests.


----------

